
Equifax Hackers Stole 200k Credit Card Accounts in One Fell Swoop - runesoerensen
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/09/equifax-hackers-stole-200k-credit-card-accounts-in-one-fell-swoop/
======
runesoerensen
Interesting observation on this report:

 _" The 200,000 credit card #'s Equifax hackers stole belonged to historical
transaction data, which means Equifax violated PCI sec standards"_
[https://twitter.com/MisterGlass/status/908402338653761537](https://twitter.com/MisterGlass/status/908402338653761537)

